# Shelf over bed



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I would like to install a shelf above my bed's headboard, on the wall, so i can sinply reach upwards and drop my htpc keyboard or phone or water bottle, dinner plate etc. I dont have night tables and have nothing to drop things on. How can i install a shelf making sure it doesnt get in the way of my head? Is there an advisable height?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Look at beds with a Bookcase headboard.

Decide which height you like, and copy that to make your decision.

I have a bookcase headboard with two shelves myself. 


ED


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you going to leave your headboard against the wall or pull it out to the depth of the shelf? If you do the latter the height of the shelf doesn't matter as long as it is higher than the head board. If you do the former then the height is based on the thickness of the mattress and your sitting height, unless you can guarantee that you will never sit up in bed in which case you could go lower, understanding that if you do sit up you could give yourself a good whack in the head. 

Are you in an earthquake prone area? You probably wouldn't want debris falling in your face during a tremor.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

The former, i never sit up in bed. How about designs now? Ideas? I was thinking a single narrow shelf, not to hang out too much.. something i can reach to lay items to rest without getting up from lieing down position

No quakes here


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Solidify said:


> The former, i never sit up in bed. How about designs now? Ideas? I was thinking a single narrow shelf, *not to hang out too much.. something i can reach to lay items to rest without getting up from lieing down position*
> 
> No quakes here


How long are your arms....:vs_worry:


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Quite long lol ill decide a good height. But how do i mount it? Brackets? Floating shelf? Etc


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

How to attach is an esthetic decision in this case. You're not going to put much weight on it so you can probably go with hidden or bracketed shelves. Based on the information we have so far a 6" width sounds fine. Since you have no nightstand have you thought about mounting a light strip to the bottom of the shelf?


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

No but thats an idea. Do you have an image for reference on how youre suggesting mounting the shelf, im more visual


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To maximize that space for storage, go ahead and build 2 boxes a couple feet long ( his and hers ) and mount them to the studs on the interior and maybe they can be classed as floating. I built this little feller to hold phone books below the bar counter.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Solidify said:


> No but thats an idea. Do you have an image for reference on how youre suggesting mounting the shelf, im more visual




Google '6" floating shelf over bed' and select the image results. I see lots of images of both floating and bracket style shelves over beds. Any shelf kit you buy will have the load rating on it (assuming it's mounted according to specifications). Pile up the things you might put up there (books, lights, pictures, whiskey bottles, etc) on a scale to see what kind of load you have. Buy a shelf with double that rating for safety. 

If you go to the nearest big box home improvement store you'll find many shelf kits on display. 

Google 'over bed shelf with light' and you'll get more ideas. I saw one with low voltage puck lights mounted to the bottom that looked nice. It all depends on your personal tastes.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> To maximize that space for storage, go ahead and build 2 boxes a couple feet long ( his and hers ) and mount them to the studs on the interior and maybe they can be classed as floating. I built this little feller to hold phone books below the bar counter.



Great job. But 1: thats not exactly what im looking for and 2: there's no "her" haha


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

abrowning said:


> Google '6" floating shelf over bed' and select the image results. I see lots of images of both floating and bracket style shelves over beds. Any shelf kit you buy will have the load rating on it (assuming it's mounted according to specifications). Pile up the things you might put up there (books, lights, pictures, whiskey bottles, etc) on a scale to see what kind of load you have. Buy a shelf with double that rating for safety.
> 
> If you go to the nearest big box home improvement store you'll find many shelf kits on display.
> 
> Google 'over bed shelf with light' and you'll get more ideas. I saw one with low voltage puck lights mounted to the bottom that looked nice. It all depends on your personal tastes.



Im seeing a lot of decorative/aesthetic shelves. Things that ppl put things there like frames and never move. 

Im looking more for a functional shelf, nothing fancy. Just something within reach so I dont need to get up when im done reading, eating a bowl of cereal, to set down my HTPC's keyboard, TV remote... it could be butt ugly, I dont mind, it's my room and no one sees it but me


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Solidify said:


> Im seeing a lot of decorative/aesthetic shelves. Things that ppl put things there like frames and never move.
> 
> Im looking more for a functional shelf, nothing fancy. Just something within reach so I dont need to get up when im done reading, eating a bowl of cereal, to set down my HTPC's keyboard, TV remote... it could be butt ugly, I dont mind, it's my room and no one sees it but me



An aesthetically appealing shelf can still be functional. Just go to the big box home improvement store and buy one you like the look of. You can buy shelves and brackets separately or as a kit. 

I could spend all day linking to pictures but in the end you're going to buy something that you can see up close and that's the right price for you. The bottom line is that there are a ton to choose from. All will function the way you want.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok ill do that thanks


----------



## sunnychokshi (Jan 30, 2017)

Instead of selecting the largest possible shelving unit to fit your space, consider having a few flexible compartment shelves that will either stand upright or lie horizontally.


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh this is a great question and lately I've noticed the floating headboard that is starting to become popular. It mounts on the wall like a shelf but acts as the headboard to your bed. You might check them out and see if that is something you are looking for.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

sunnychokshi said:


> Instead of selecting the largest possible shelving unit to fit your space, consider having a few flexible compartment shelves that will either stand upright or lie horizontally.



Im having a hard time visualizing this, can u provide a pic


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

http://www.unlimitedhomedecor.com/king-size-floating-headboard-with-nightstands-p/pfhn29488.htm here is one that I found. If that isn't something you are not interested in you can try their other headboards. I think they have ones with shelves. Hope this helps!


----------



## G'terDone (Jan 31, 2017)

I hadn't seen a floating heading with attached nightstands like that before. I like the look of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

You're welcome!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a nice headboard.

But I can build it myself for half the money.


ED


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

marieburn said:


> http://www.unlimitedhomedecor.com/king-size-floating-headboard-with-nightstands-p/pfhn29488.htm here is one that I found. If that isn't something you are not interested in you can try their other headboards. I think they have ones with shelves. Hope this helps!



Nice but not what im looking for


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry I wasn't any help and hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Works out well that I cant push my bed flush to the wall cuz of the baseboard trim.


----------

